

Stripe Teams - olivercameron
https://stripe.com/blog/teams

======
jader201
This is nice, but I would really like to be able to assign people "developer"
access to the account, giving them full read/write access to the Test area,
but no access to the Live area or account settings.

I'm really surprised they didn't think of and implement that as part of this
change.

------
connortomas
It delights me to see how much polish Stripe put on everything they do. This
is a basic feature, sure, but it seems as though it's been implemented
extremely well. Even their blog announcement is extremely well-designed.

Stripe's attention to detail seems to permeate everything they do - from their
homepage graphics to clear documentation. It's difficult not to compare this
to PayPal, whose recent, much-trumpeted "redesign" only amounted to updating
the front-facing portions of the site. It remains to be seen whether Stripe
can keep this up as they scale, but it seems as though they've developed a
great internal company culture that should give them a good shot at it.

------
conductr
Cool feature, pretty basic requirement for this type of app.

I'd really like a Brands feature (sub-businesses). In real life I have 1 LLC
that runs 4 different non-competing brands. I want the brand name to show up
on the CC statement, not the LLC name, and I don't want to have to activate 4
different Stripe accounts.

~~~
callmeed
Seems like you could work around this easily by adding it to the charge
description.

------
dudurocha
This is a simple feature, seeing it alone. But is something very painfull and
security flaw to have only one email to manage all your accounts and products.
I feel this especially in Google Analytics.

And I have to say that stripe is a hell of a company. I would love that
something like they existed in Brazil.

~~~
boucher
I'm pretty sure you can add any number of users to google analytics?

------
mikelbring
Can't have the same email in more than one Stripe account. Should make it so
you can switch companies or something while logged in.

~~~
nestlequ1k
+1. Pretty annoying having to bounce around between accounts. But not that
bad, can live with it for a little while longer! Great update today

------
jellr
Has anyone here implement something like this before with Rails?

\- Can you recommend any libraries/material I should check out on the subject?
(It's called RBAC right?)

\- I'm in the middle of developing my own SaaS app that will need this
functionality. Should I launch my MVP without it and then add it later, or is
it a lot easier to add something this technical before going into production?

------
jkuria
More requested than international payments? When is this coming folks. We need
it yesterday!!!

~~~
runako
It's predictable that every Stripe-related post will have non-Americans asking
when Stripe is coming to their country.

Less common or nonexistent are the comments where someone posts a link to the
beta Stripe clone they are building to launch in their country. Do it, at
worst you'll be acquisition bait.

~~~
ricardobeat
Most countries don't have the same facilities as the US for creating payment-
related businesses (financing, engineers with expertise in the field, close to
the backbone visa/mc/banks, bureaucracy). It's probably much easier for an
established company to bully their way in, than for one to grow locally.

That said, there are no excuses for trying, and there are exceptions; I sure
hope they succeed. I'd love to work in an area as disruptive as this.

~~~
runako
Stripe is a startup. Everything you wrote applied equally to Stripe two years
ago.

In a year or two, a company formed today could be the equally formidable
"established company" that is intimidating startups in your country.

------
buro9
That's awesome.

Now when are you coming to the UK with a beta?

And yes, I am going to bang on about this on every single Stripe related HN
entry until it happens.

~~~
tomschlick
And every time you do it someone like me will point out that there are
regulatory hoops they have to jump through for every new region :)

Canada is in beta so I'm assuming the UK is close behind...

